# What program should I use for Digital Art?



## Kurana4390e (May 11, 2011)

Lets say money is not an option. As you see i've srarted to draw from a tablet into photoshop to make my own art.

My art: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4881/sittingdogcolorsidebysi.jpg

As you see, i want to progress and get a good software to create better works of art. Any advice? please & Thanks!


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

The software doesn't really matter as long as it has layers, brush opacity, and a few other simple features. Get what's most easily available to you.


----------



## Recel (May 11, 2011)

Pain Tool SAI. 
Its rather cheap, its easy to navigate in and also its enough simple so you dont haveto wonder off to menus just to be able to do some nice effects. It helps with the lines wich is great for inking your work, its also easy to blend colors into each other with it.

If your looking for a free art program, than you can use Gimp or OpenCanvas 1.1 for instance. Gimp is like Photoshop, but its just as complicated. OpenCanvas on the other hand is pretty simple, but you can still create awsome things with it once you get used to it.

And you dont need any fancy programs to get better, you just need time, practice and a good anatomy book. A better program WONT make your art better.


----------



## Ixtu (May 11, 2011)

Use the GIMP!!!
Use it!
http://www.gimp.org


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 11, 2011)

Kurana4390e said:


> As you see, i want to progress and get a good software to create better works of art. Any advice? please & Thanks!


 
Money may not be an option but the most important is time and your willing to invest in a lot of hard work. Stick with pencil and paper because digital still is limited when you need to learn to draw from life.
Software is not going to teach skills. Learn skills and worry about software later. 

This doesn't mean you shouldn't touch digital artwork (though some art purists will tell you otherwise) but a lot of what you need to learn is going to be best learned through pencil and paper.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 12, 2011)

GIMP's pretty good if you're looking for a free program. I suppose it's pretty complicated compared to, say... Paint.NET or something, but I really don't get why everyone fusses about its difficulty. I figured out almost everything without help, and had only like two little things I needed to crack open the online help for.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Paint Tool SAI


----------

